# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Όνειρα

## carrot

Έχει καιρό να γράψει κάποιος για τα όνειρα του σε αυτό το φορουμ. Με πήρε ο ύπνος σήμερα το απόγευμα και είδα ένα φριχτό όνειρο. Θέλω να το μοιραστώ, να μου πείτε τι πιστεύετε και σεις.

Είχα βγει έξω να πάω σε ένα σπίτι, στην αρχή δεν πολύθυμάμαι, μετά το σπίτι βγαίνω έξω μόνος μου και έξω στον δρόμο σε κάτι σαν πλατεία υπήρχε ένα πλήθος μαζεμένο. Πιάνω κουβέντα σε μια κοπέλα και σχεδόν αμέσως άρχισα να της λέω πως θέλω να κάνω σεξ μαζί της, να πάμε σε ξενοδοχείο. Εκείνη μου είπε ναι , και πήγαμε λίγο πιο δίπλα μέσα από ένα τούνελ. Ήταν κάτι σαν μια ρεσεψιόν έξω από το ξενοδοχείο, της είπα να περιμένει για λίγο μόνη όταν γύρισα στην αρχή δεν το πρόσεξα αλλά η γυναίκα είχε μεταμορφωθεί σε έναν άντρα που της έμοιαζε πολύ και εγώ έπαθα ένα σοκ κατά κάποιο τρόπο, πήγα πίσω στη ρεσεψιόν και ζήτησα τα λεφτά μου πίσω, μου είπαν θα μου τα δώσουν αλλά δεν μου τα έδωσαν, αντί για λεφτά μου έδωσαν κάτι νομίσματα και κάτι σφαίρες. Τα έβαλα στο πορτοφόλι μου και άρχισα να τρέχω πολύ μακρυά, τους έβλεπα όλους να χορεύουν μεταξύ τους σαν μεθυσμένοι, έβλεπα και ένα σκηνικό σαν τηλεόραση να λένε για το πως ελέγχουν τους ανθρώπους, κατέληξα κοντά στη θάλασσα τελικά και η τελευταία ανάμνηση ήταν που κάθισα μόνος μου σε ένα τραπέζι.

Όταν ξύπνησα ένιωθα πως ξύπνησα από έναν φριχτό εφιάλτη. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα ήταν η ζωή μου αν ζούσα έτσι.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εγώ δεν βλέπω σχεδόν καθόλου όνειρα τον τελευταίο καιρό, ακόμα και να βλέπω, δεν τα θυμάμαι.

----------


## ανεμος

εγω παλι ειδα βομβαρδισμους και τρομοκρατικες επιθεσεις,λολ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω πριν καποιες μερες ειδα οτι κατουραγα σε αναποδη χεστρα... (σοορυ που το εγραψα τοσο πολιτισμενα αλλα αυτο ειδα τι να κανω..) Επισης πολλες φορες βλεπω οτι πεταω, οτι πεφτω, οτι ειμαι σε αλλη χωρα στο εξωτερικο, εχω δει κ οτι πεθαινω, οτι με πυροβολουν αλλα εγω φοραω αλεξισφαιρο, οτι καποιους που μου τη σπανε τους σαπιζω στο ξυλο, οτι κολυμπαω, χιλια δυο, απο το πιο φυσιολογικο εως το πιο χαζο κ ασυναρτητο, εγω θα το δω, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.... !!! Α, επισης πολλες φορες βλεπω οτι τρωω πολυ κ γινομαι χοντρη κ ξυπναω μουσκεμα, η οτι δινω πανελληνιες κ τρωω φρικες κ πολλα αλλα...

Πιστευω τα ονειρα ειναι αντανακλασεις της πραγματικοτητας εντυπωμενες στο υποσυνειδητο, γι αυτο κ πολλες φορες εχουν ρεαλιστικο υποβαθρο, δλδ κατι που φοβομαστε, ποθουμε, ελπιζουμε, αγαπαμε, μπορει να το δουμε σε ονειρο, αν κ σε αλλο πλαισιο κ με αλλη μορφη, αλλα βασιζομενο σε καποιο αντικειμενικο γεγονος η σκεψη δικη μας... αλλα τυχαινει φορες να βλεπουμε κ τελειως ασυνδετα κ ασχετα πραγματα !!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εγώ συνήθως βλέπω σουρεαλιστικά όνειρα! Τύφλα να χει Ο Νταλί! Θυμάμαι ακόμα ένα όνειρο που είδα στην 1η δημοτικού. Είδα ότι μέσα στο σπίτι φύτρωσε ξαφνικά μια πορτοκαλιά!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εχω δει οτι ειμαι βρικολακας, οτι αυτοκτονω, οτι ειμαι live on stage rockstar (στα ονειρα μου λολ, αλλα εχω εμμονη μ αυτο), εχω δει οτι ειμαι σε μυστικη αποστολη κ κανω κατασκοπεια, σε πολεμικη συγκρουση, πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα δει ενα ολιγον τι φρικιαστικο, οτι ειχε πεθανει η αδερφη μου κ ειχε παντου αιματα, οπου ακουμπουσα βγαιναν αιματα, κ ειχα σοκαριστει τοσο, που με δυσκολια μπορουσα να μιλησω κ οταν ξυπνησε την αγκαλιαζα κ εκλαιγα κ με ρωταγε "γιατι το κανω κ τι επαθα στα καλα καθουμενα". δεν της ειπα βεβαια........... :(

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ακόμα και στα όνειρα, ζωηρή είσαι! :D

----------


## Lacrymosa

χεχεχε δεν ηρεμω πουθενα, τι dream , τι reality το ιδιο κ το αυτο χεχε !! 
περα απ την πλακα ο,τι πιο μαλακια κ απιθανο μπορει να σκεφτει καποιος εγω θα το δω !!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εμένα τα όνειρα της ημέρας είναι αυτά που με βασανίζουν περισσότερο. :(

----------


## carrot

Ποιά όνειρα είναι αυτά Gypsy? :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Όνειρα για ανεκπλήρωτους έρωτες, σχέδια για το μέλλον, ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό αλλά και πιο πέρα...αποδράσεις από την πεζή πραγματικότητα. Νομίζω ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι το μεγαλύτερο μου πρόβλημα. Φταίει η πολλή φαντασία που έχω...Καμιά φορά αισθάνομαι ότι μπερδεύω το φανταστικό με το πραγματικό...

----------


## carrot

Και γω το παθαίνω αυτό αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που στερούνται φαντασίας (αν με εννοείς) και είναι πολύ αυστηροί μαζί μας!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

ναι το έχω βιώσει αλλά η φαντασία είναι θείο δώρο!

----------


## PETRAN

> Έχει καιρό να γράψει κάποιος για τα όνειρα του σε αυτό το φορουμ. Με πήρε ο ύπνος σήμερα το απόγευμα και είδα ένα φριχτό όνειρο. Θέλω να το μοιραστώ, να μου πείτε τι πιστεύετε και σεις.
> 
> Είχα βγει έξω να πάω σε ένα σπίτι, στην αρχή δεν πολύθυμάμαι, μετά το σπίτι βγαίνω έξω μόνος μου και έξω στον δρόμο σε κάτι σαν πλατεία υπήρχε ένα πλήθος μαζεμένο. Πιάνω κουβέντα σε μια κοπέλα και σχεδόν αμέσως άρχισα να της λέω πως θέλω να κάνω σεξ μαζί της, να πάμε σε ξενοδοχείο. Εκείνη μου είπε ναι , και πήγαμε λίγο πιο δίπλα μέσα από ένα τούνελ. Ήταν κάτι σαν μια ρεσεψιόν έξω από το ξενοδοχείο, της είπα να περιμένει για λίγο μόνη όταν γύρισα στην αρχή δεν το πρόσεξα αλλά η γυναίκα είχε μεταμορφωθεί σε έναν άντρα που της έμοιαζε πολύ και εγώ έπαθα ένα σοκ κατά κάποιο τρόπο, πήγα πίσω στη ρεσεψιόν και ζήτησα τα λεφτά μου πίσω, μου είπαν θα μου τα δώσουν αλλά δεν μου τα έδωσαν, αντί για λεφτά μου έδωσαν κάτι νομίσματα και κάτι σφαίρες. Τα έβαλα στο πορτοφόλι μου και άρχισα να τρέχω πολύ μακρυά, τους έβλεπα όλους να χορεύουν μεταξύ τους σαν μεθυσμένοι, έβλεπα και ένα σκηνικό σαν τηλεόραση να λένε για το πως ελέγχουν τους ανθρώπους, κατέληξα κοντά στη θάλασσα τελικά και η τελευταία ανάμνηση ήταν που κάθισα μόνος μου σε ένα τραπέζι.
> 
> Όταν ξύπνησα ένιωθα πως ξύπνησα από έναν φριχτό εφιάλτη. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα ήταν η ζωή μου αν ζούσα έτσι.




Φίλε και μαμώ τα όνειρα χωρίς πλάκα. Εντελώς david lynch ταινία.

----------


## carrot

Θεινκς φίλε. Δυστυχώς όμως έχει αλλοιωθεί η έκφραση γύρω τα χείλη μου, τα σημάδια που έχει αφήσει η επανάληψη και ο χρόνος, έχει γίνει έτσι ( και έχει δημιουργήσει και γραμμές. Αν μπορείς να παρατηρείς τι γραμμές έχει ο καθένας τότε θα καταλάβεις πιστεύω καλύτερα ποιός γελάει περισσότερο και ποιός λιγότερο! Άλλωστε τα λόγια είναι λόγια.

Βασικά εφιάλτης ήταν, όχι όνειρο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Εγω πριν καποιες μερες ειδα οτι κατουραγα σε αναποδη χεστρα...


μη τα γραφετε βρε παιδια αυτα εδω, ειναι ανωμαλος ο ΚΕΝΟ και καβλωνει, αλλα δεν εχει καμια προχειρη να τον κατουρισει...

ontopic εγω σπανια βλεπω ονειρα κι αυτα σχεδον παντα ειναι πολυ βιαια και παραξενα, σαν εμενα. για να δω θα πρεπει να με εχει επηρεασει καποιο ατομο παρα πολυ. συνηθως συμβαινει με τις γκομενες μου κι οταν αλλαζω περιβαλλον. ετσι πχ στο σπιτι καποιας ενα βραδυ ειδα οτι επεσε ο αδερφος μου σε γιαπι, σε οικοδομη καθως πηγαινε σχολειο (ηταν χειμωνας και καλα) κι απο τοτε τον ψαχνανε. η εξηγηση που εδωσα ηταν οτι μαλλον εφταιγε που ελειπα απ'το σπιτι μου πολλες μερες και δεν ηξερα αν τα βγαζουν περα. με αλλη πρωην εχω δει οτι εφυγε η ψυχη απ'το σωμα μου και τη γη, ταξιδεψε στο διαστημα κι εφτασε σε αλλο πλανητη οπου γινοταν πολεμος, και καθως παλευε επεσε πανω του μια σιδερενια πορτα ας πουμε και τον ελιωσε. κι ενω το σωμα πεθανε, εγω που ημουν η ψυχη μπορουσα κι εβλεπα ακομα μεσα απ'τα ματια του, ανικανος ομως να κουνηθω και να αντιδρασω. ε μετα ξαναεπεστρεψα στο δικο μου σωμα και ξυπνησα. η εξηγηση που μου δωσαν γιαυτο ηταν οτι ελαβα μερος σε αστρικη μαχη, λολ! τελος απο τις περσυνες διακοπες μου ειδα οτι ειχαν κατεβει εξωγηινοι και μας ειχαν παρει ομηρους, ολοι στο ξενοδοχειο που εμενα επρεπε να κανουμε οτι λενε, κι εμεις δε πολυκαταλαβαιναμε τη γλωσσα τους, και μας σκοτωναν με το παραμικρο...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

τι είν' αυτά ρε παιδιά! Υπερπαραγωγές! :D

----------


## carrot

Να και κάτι ενδιαφέρον.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0504095109.htm

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτό εξαρταται από τον οργανισμό. Ξέρω ανθρώπους που κοιμούνται 4 ώρες και αισθάνονται μια χαρά αν και μου φαίνεται παράξενο. Πάντως η έρευνα φαίνεται έγκυρη γιατί συμπεριέλαβε μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων. Επίσης ξέρω ότι οι ώρες που κοιμόμαστε εξαρτώνται από την ηλικία του εγκεφάλου. Όσο νεαρότερος είναι ο εγκέφαλος τόσο περισσότερο ύπνο χρειάζεται όπως τα βρέφη που κοιμούνται 10 ώρες την ημέρα και παραπάνω.

----------


## λιλιουμ

εγω πρεπει να ειμαι στην κουνια δηλαδη. Αν δεν κλεισω 10 με 11 πολλες φορες και 12 ωρες υπνο δεν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι

----------


## Lacrymosa

Και γαμω τα ονειρα ρε guys!!!!!!

Gypsy ειναι αναλογως τον οργανισμο κ με ποσες ωρες αντεχει, εγω πχ κοιμαμαι 2-3 το βραδυ κ σηκωνομαι 7-8 το πρωι, κανω ενα σωρο πραγματα στη διαρκεια της μερας κ δεν νιωθω κουραση, η αδερφη μου κοιμαται σαν βοδι καμια 10-12 ωρες τη μερα κ παλι δυσκολευται να σηκωθει, ισως παιζει ρολο κ αμα εισαι νευρικος χαρακτηρας κ στην τσιτα συνεχεια κ λογικο μετα να μην κλεινει ματι.......

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Όνειρα για ανεκπλήρωτους έρωτες, σχέδια για το μέλλον, ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό αλλά και πιο πέρα...αποδράσεις από την πεζή πραγματικότητα. Νομίζω ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι το μεγαλύτερο μου πρόβλημα. Φταίει η πολλή φαντασία που έχω...Καμιά φορά αισθάνομαι ότι μπερδεύω το φανταστικό με το πραγματικό...


όταν καταφέρεις να φέρεις κοντά το πραγματικό και το φανταστικό, θα γίνεις πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη.
Κανένα όνειρο δεν είναι τόσο μακριά όσο νομίζουμε....:)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Σ' ευχαριστώ Θεοφανία :)

----------


## John11

[QUOTE=carrot;264432]Τα όνειρα είναι η δραστηριότητα της "γρήγορης" λειτουργίας του μυαλού στην οποία βασίζεται η διαίσθηση. Πολλές φορές μας δείχνουν την πραγματικότητα (σαν διαίσθηση) που η λογική αργεί να καταλάβει.
Θα σου έλεγα να προσέξεις το σημείο: "αλλά η γυναίκα είχε μεταμορφωθεί σε έναν άντρα που της έμοιαζε πολύ και εγώ έπαθα ένα σοκ". Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποια γυναίκα στο περιβάλλον σου σε εξαπατά (μεταμορφώνεται σε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είναι). Ήταν γνωστή η γυναίκα ή άγνωστη; Αν ήταν γνωστή εκεί να "ψάξεις".
Το ίδιο φαίνεται και από: "... τους έβλεπα όλους να χορεύουν μεταξύ τους σαν μεθυσμένοι, έβλεπα και ένα σκηνικό σαν τηλεόραση να λένε για το πως ελέγχουν τους ανθρώπους, ...". Το μυαλό έχει τρομάξει από την εξαπάτηση και τον έλεγχο των ανθρώπων. Φοβάμαι ότι αυτά τα υφίστασαι εσύ, αλλά ίσως να μην γνωρίζεις από που.

Ένα αντίστοιχο όνειρο είχα δει κάποτε. Ότι κάποιοι συγκεριμένοι φίλοι μου μεταμορφώνονταν σε άλλα άτομα (δηλαδή ο Γιώργος γινόταν ο Κώστας, κλπ). Σόκ! 
Αργότερα κατάλαβα ότι το όνειρο ήταν "προφητικό", οι φίλοι αυτοί δεν ήταν φίλοι. Στο όνειρο "ειδοποιήθηκα", αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα τότε. Το κατάλαβα αργότερα...!

----------

